# motor lube



## rafe (Jul 13, 2012)

The 6" atlas/craftsman That I picked up is powered by a 3/4 HP peerless motor. I took the cap off the side opposite the pulley and greased the ball bearings (They are caged HD) The other side is not as accessible however it does have a good sized set screw up top which I believe is for this purpose....Just pump some in? Anyway I believe I just answered my own question lol...This motor is incredible, pretty old 40's I'd guess and built for the 22nd century. Peerless is still in business too.


----------



## Metalmann (Jul 14, 2012)

You sure it needs grease, and not oil? Not familiar with that motor......


----------



## rafe (Jul 14, 2012)

papaseven said:


> If it's caged roller bearings and not bushings it needs a high temperature wheel bearing grease like red Mystik
> If they are oilite bushings they need a straight weight 30wt non detergent oil.
> Bushings need just a couple drops a month or so.
> Bearings should be repacked every 3 years cause the old grease will harden and be rendered useless in that time.
> ...


That presents another question in my mind ...They are definately caged ball bearings on the one side. BUT can I just assume that they are caged ball bearings on the pulley side ? Inspection is not as easy.....I am not real familiar in the construction of old electric motors or new ones for that matter ....although I dissasembled a burnt out modern motor and it had sealed bearings on both sides ...so it's most likely?? caged bearings on the pulley side too? I appreciate your experience on this one....thanks


----------

